# Hw to download torrents when blocked by ISP



## maheshomf (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi guyz,

Im having a AIRTEL VSAT connection, which is corporate> this ISp has blocked only torrent downloads. Im able to download the .torrent file, but when i try to open the torrent file using utorrent or any torrent software, it just displays the no. of seeders and leechers, nothng else, Im not even getting a single KB of data.

I tried using online torrent services also, even in that just the JavaVM loads and nothing happens, I connect through DSL modem. Im not able to get into my modem config also, i tried searching in google, nothing helps!!

Can someone provide me a good solution?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2008)

illegal stuff cannot be discuss here


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ 

hey this is NOT at all illegal stuff, coz he is:
1.) NOT discussing any torrent links
2.) NOT advertising any torrent sites
3.) NOT specifying any s/w or movie or game name (publically) wich he is trying to d/load.
4.) NOT asking the site's name to get torrent files...etc..etc...
-------------

This is jus a technique wich he is discussing and wants help in sum issues.. dude..
------------


To the OP: well buddy..first of all 

a.) wat modem/router u are having?
b.) are u behind any firewall (wich i guess u must be).
c.) please specify if u hv unchecked (removed) the uTORRENT app from the Windows Firewall blocked list..(if u hv Windows Firewall enabled).. 

to add uTORRENT to the allowed list (in WIndows Firewall, if u hv enabled it or even if it is enabled by default) please follow this: ---> 
open Control Panel > Security Center > in the MANAGE SECURITY SETTINGS FOR: look for Windows Firewall (click on it, wen a new window opens) > goto EXCEPTIONS and see if the uTORRENT entry is CHECKED... > OK... and u are done.. 

If u hv problems still.. plz post freely..


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 16, 2008)

Usually the admins used to block some usual port address like 66881 in their firewall or router..open your torrent downloader and try changing the port address by addign some more digits.. eg: 16881 like that..if you want more assistance reply to thread..BTW how the F^&%&^% this will be a illegal stuff..?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you behind a firewall?
Which firewall is being used?
Try adding an exception in the firewall of your PC for utorrent...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

I dunno where the OP has vanished.. 

no reply from his side..(even after giving him such an elaborate solution by me) and also from 2 more users.. 

---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Try BitComet it can get past troublesome networks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ 

it is highly plagued with errors,also bitlord.. and many trackers jus refuse these clients..


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 17, 2008)

^ya, but its now solved,only some private trackers blocks bitcomet


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Where is the OP?


----------



## maheshomf (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey sory guys was busy outstation for a while, meanwhile the DSL modem is form skystar, i donno the model no, but its a 1 mbps connection, i tried all torrent softwares, nothing downloads even a kb of data!, it just receives the no of trackers, seeds, no data!!! help, how to get into my modem? any config? i tried searching in google n several hacking forums, but nothing helps!!!

ya of course im behind firewall coz im running a online share trading business... so, i gues the ppl who provide net would block it, but when i enquired them abt the speed, they say downloads r not allowed, only meant for business!!! so i was scared to ask abt torrents n all!!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you tried changing Port Numbers?

Also, use nmap to scan your network,but beware of ur sys admin


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 19, 2008)

from the OP:


> ya of course im behind firewall coz im running a online share trading business... so, i gues the ppl who provide net would block it, but when i enquired them abt the speed, they say downloads r not allowed, only meant for business!!! so i was scared to ask abt torrents n all!!



Well, yup if that is the case, u better not ask them abt that Torrent thingy... lol..
but, my guess is if the connection os for business... then how come d/ls are restricted ?? is it jus for surfing ?? that sucks man... 

Yup, du as gary said, try changing port numbers..hope if one of the ports gets a torrent d/load allowed..  but even if the port is allowed, they wud come to knw abt it and wud block tat port too..(i guess only port 80 will be open .. wich is the normal http port..)


----------



## maheshomf (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks gary, i wil try searching it, but i tried changing several port nos, nothing works, port 80 is open but no incoming data eventhough!!!

i wil use nmap n reply back today evnng, meanwhile does any1 know to uncap the VSAT speed, mine is a 1mbps conection, but the speeds r restricted to 70 kb/s......


----------



## maheshomf (Dec 1, 2008)

nothing works, i hav to try for port forwarding in my router next...


----------

